# Programm bei der Inbetriebnahme erstellen?



## hanibal (5 April 2013)

Hallo,ich bin noch relativ unerfahren im Bereich der SPS Programmierung, oder um es anders zu sagen: Ich bin Anfänger.Wie geht ihr bei der Programmierung generell vor?Wird das Programm vollständig Vorort (gegebenenfalls mit vorbereiteten Modulen) geschrieben oder programmiert ihr vorher im Büro und macht nur den Feinschliff bei der IBN?Wenn im Büro, simuliert ihr das irgendwie sinnvoll? Über PLCSim geht das ja nicht unbedingt so schön, weil das komplette Umfeld der SPS fehlt (Mechanische Abläufe; Umrichter; Peripherie; etc.). Gibt es da bessere Software?Oder habt ihr eine noch ganz andere Herangehensweise?Vielen Dank im Voraus und einen schönen (wenn auch späten) Abendhanibal


----------



## winnman (5 April 2013)

Grobe Struktur im Büro.

Feinschliff vor Ort.

(können die Anlagen nicht im Betrieb probelaufen lassen, werden erst vor Ort zusammengestellt)

Voraussichtliche Problemstellen ->Kopplung mit Fremdanlagen, . . . werden so wit wie möglich zu Hause vorgetestet.

90% des Programms sind zu Hause fertig.

Die restlichen 10% brauchen aber meist mehr als 50% der Programmierzeit für eine saubere Inbetriebnahme!

Anzumerken wäre noch: Keine unserer Anlagen konnte bisher aus der Schublade gezogen werden (Copy + Paste ist hier nicht, maximal in ganz kleinen Teilbereichen). 

Wichtig ist, dass der Inbetriebnehmer vom Prozess 1000% Ahnung hat (am besten auch der Programmierer zu Hause)!
Damit steigt und fällt die Qualität des Gesamtwerks und auch die Inbetribnahmezeit!


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2013)

Ich geh noch weiter gehen als winnman.
Würde ich mit einem 90%-Programm die Inbetriebnahme beginnen, hätte ich viel Ärger mit unserer mechanischen Fraktion.
Jeder unklare Programmteil, jeder größerer Programmfehler verlängert die Inbetriebnahme. Beim Schreiben des Programmes bin ich alleine,
bei der Inbetriebnahme warten dann je nach Anlage 2 - 5 Kollegen bis mein Programm passt. Und das sind Kosten.
Natürlich wird mir die Zeit zur Fehlerbeseitigung und zur Inbetriebnahme neuer Baugruppen zugestanden, genauso wie ich den Kollegen die Zeit für Einstellung und Justage zugestehen muß.
Ich erwarte von den Kollegen eine fertige Anlage zur Inbetriebnahme, also können sie von mir ein fertiges Programm erwarten 

Mit der Prozesskenntnis hat winnman Recht. Dies ist schlichtweg unabdingbar!

Zum Thema Simulation:
Bestes Simulationstool für mich: Schmierpapier, Buntstifte, Kleingeld , Menschliche Sprache, Persönliche Kontakt, Telefon
Programmieren findet findet im Kopf statt ... Nur was im Kopf ist, findet den Weg in die CPU (frei nach einer Signatur hier im Forum)
Maschinenabläufe lassen sich skizzieren und / oder in Fluß- oder Weg-Zeit-Diagramme darstellen. Bei Unklarheiten nachfragen und nochmals nachfragen.
Fördertechnik lässt sich wunderbar durch das Verschieben von Cent-Stücken auf einer Skizze simulieren.
PLC-SIM nutze ich zur Kontrolle von Datenverarbeitung oder Berechnungen oder zur Kontrolle der Visualisierung zusammen mit WinCC flex.

Wichtig beim Ganzen Thema ist natürlich die Auswahl des passenden "Werkzeugs".
Einfache Handwerkerregel: "Für jede Arbeit das passende Werkzeug"

KOP / FUP für Betriebsarten, Verknüpfungen, Verriegelungen
S7-Graph für Schrittketten
AWL / SCL Datenhandling, komplexe Berechnungen

Eine Graph-Kette ist nunmal viel schneller geändert und angepasst als jede andere Schrittkette.
Datenhandling in SCL ist wesentlich komfortabler als in AWL und viel weniger fehlerträchtig.


So genug der Weis - und Dummheiten 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (5 April 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema Simulation:
> Bestes Simulationstool für mich:... *Kleingeld* , ...
> Fördertechnik lässt sich wunderbar durch das Verschieben von Cent-Stücken auf einer Skizze simulieren....


Und ich dachte erst du brauchst das Kleingeld um den Projektleiter zu schmieren damit er beim Kunden simuliert das alles läuft

Eigentlich kann ich alles so unterschreiben wie Blockmove das beschreibt. Zur Simulation, neben den von Blockmove genannten Materialien ,nutzen wir noch Winmod.
Bei Anlagen die eine kurze Stillstandszeit haben, ist das echt Geld wert vorher so viel wie möglich getestet zu haben.
Ganz wichtig auch der Punkt der Dokumentation. Während der Programmierung im Büro immer die Fluß- und Weg-Zeit-Diagramme anpassen und auch mit dem Kunden absprechen.
Auch die Programme gut dokumentieren und aussagekräftige Symbole vergeben. Gerade bei der Hektik einer Inbetriebnahme ist es gold wert wenn man die Abläufe nicht nur im Kopf hat sondern auch auf Papier.
Dann kann auch evtl. noch mal jemand anderes mitdenken.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So genug der Weis - und Dummheiten



Dem ist eigentlich nicht mehr viel hinzu zu fügen ...
Einzig vielleicht von meiner Seite noch :
Alle meine SPS-Programme basieren auf Schrittketten. Da ich nicht Graph nutze wird jede Schrittkette erstmal (mit meinem Schaltplan-Programm) gezeichnet. Genau diese Zeichnung setze ich später 1:1 im Programm um. Beim Erstellen dieser Abläufe fallen einem dann oftmals noch Defizite (z.B. in der Sensorik, aber auch bei den Aktoren) auf, die man dann (im Vorfeld) noch ganz gut korrigieren kann.
Ansonsten, wegen der Prozentzahlen würde ich jetzt nicht feilschen wollen - es kommt hier immer darauf an, wie gut man sich auch das jeweilige Aggregat im Vorfeld einstellen konnte (oder es ggf. schon einmal ähnlich hatte).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## KingHelmer (5 April 2013)

Guten Morgen!

ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die meisten angesprochenen IBNs im Inland oder zumindest Europa stattfinden.
Ich hatte bei meinem Großprojekt das Problem, ein Standard-Produkt soweit vereinfachen, dass (ja per copy und paste) immer die gleiche Software aufgespielt werden kann.

Derjenige, der dann inbetriebnimmt hat natürlich sehr wenig bis keine Ahnung von der Materie und man kann nunmal nur schwer eine Anleitung zum umprogrammieren schreiben.

Also bei mir sind es ziemlich genau 99,9% der Programmierarbeit simuliert im  Büro und die Probleme bei Inbetriebnahmen kosten dann eben viele Nerven Zeit und Geld.

Na ja, so etwas sind dann teilweise Unternehmerische Entscheidungen. Welcher Unternehmer will schon eine SPS-Fachkraft für teuer Geld nach Australien schicken um dort eine 4-stündige Inbetriebnahme machen zu lassen.

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Einzig vielleicht von meiner Seite noch :
> Alle meine SPS-Programme basieren auf Schrittketten. Da ich nicht Graph nutze wird jede Schrittkette erstmal (mit meinem Schaltplan-Programm) gezeichnet. Genau diese Zeichnung setze ich später 1:1 im Programm um. Beim Erstellen dieser Abläufe fallen einem dann oftmals noch Defizite (z.B. in der Sensorik, aber auch bei den Aktoren) auf, die man dann (im Vorfeld) noch ganz gut korrigieren kann.



Naja ich nutze quasi S7-Graph als Designtool für Abläufe. Also zuerst den Ablauf neudeutsch modellieren und dann nur noch Ausfüllen.
Manchmal mach ich das sogar vor der Hardware-Konstruktion. Es ist - so wie du es auch schreibst - gut zum Erkennen von Zusammenhängen und ggf. Defiziten.

Das Zeichnen mit EPlan hat auch seine Vorteile. Man kann mit Querverweisen arbeiten und hat gleich für jeden Sensor / Aktor die Verwendung im Ablauf.
Mach ich z.B. bei Übersichten von Fördertechnik.

Gruß
Dieter.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 April 2013)

Ein Programm auf der Baustelle zu schreiben, das war mal. Das bezahlt Dir heute keiner mehr.
Der Kunde hat die Entwicklung bezahlt, und erwartet, dass nach dem E/A Check auf Automatik geschaltet wird, und die Anlage produziert.
Das ist Utopie, es wird immer Stituationen geben, die selbst eine erfahrner Programmierer vom Schreibtisch aus, nicht sehen konnte.

Zum Teil werden Vorinbetriebnahmen in der Firma gemacht. D.h. die Maschine läuft bereits beim Hersteller und der Kunde kommt zum FAT
Bei vielen meiner Anlagen war das schlicht weg nicht möglich, da viel zu gross.

In so einem Fall hilft eine Software wie WinMOD mit der man den Ablauf bereits sehr gut testen kann.

Wie schon geschrieben, ein grosses Problem kann die Ankopplung an andere Anlagen geben, besonders wenn der Partner nicht so gut vorbereitet ist, und sie statt dem Programmierer nur einen Elektriker schicken.
Klar sind das deren Probleme, hilft aber alles nix, selber kommt man auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Boxy (5 April 2013)

Alles soweit wie möglich wird versucht im Büro zu erledigen.
Neue Bausteine oder Funktionen werden entweder mit PLCSim oder mit einre Steuerung im Büro simuliert und soweit wie möglich getestet!

Bei der IB wird meist halt die Fehler beseitigt, welche man entweder nicht gesehen hat (Sondermaschinen) oder einfach Verriegelungen hinzu programmiert, welche man erst vor Ort bei der IB sieht.
Auf der Baustelle wird meist nur dann Code geschrieben, wenn man einen Umbau macht (öfters kann man da nicht alles vorbereiten) oder dirket ohne Vorbereitung von eienr zur anderen Baustelle kommt! 

Sicherlich Ablaufänderungen kann man nicht vorher sehen und die kommen auch im Sondermaschinenbau vor!

Manchmal kommt man an eine Maschine weil es da Probleme gibt, dann sieht man was nicht geht und dann kann es sein das man evtl. dort einiges umprogrammieren muss! Das sind aber besondere Fälle und gehören eigentlich ja auch nicht zur IB ...


----------



## ducati (5 April 2013)

So, jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab 

zum Thema Simulation: viele Kunden fordern mittlerweile eine Simulation vorab im Büro. Neben Winmod gibt's von Siemens auch noch SIMIT. Damit Simulierst Du sozusagen alle Profibusgeräte incl. der Prozesskopplungen. Für die Simulation muss man je nach gefordertem Umfang nocheinmal soviel Zeit wie für die Programmerstellung einplanen !

zum Thema Programmerstellung: Es hängt stark von der Branche und vom Anlagenbauer ab. Oft erhält man im Vorfeld nur unzureichende Informationen, somit wird es schwer, ein 99% fertiges Programm zu schreiben. Auf der Baustelle merkst Du dann, das die Anlage ganz anders aussieht, als in irgend einer alten Zeichnung...

von daher kann hier jeder nur von seinen Erfahrungen berichten, bei Dir konkret wird's aber anders sein...

gruß.

PS: Das komplette Programm vor Ort zu schreiben, geht heute eigentloch nicht mehr, da die geforderte Funktionalität in aller Regel viel zu groß ist, um mal eben das komplette Programm zu schreiben. 3 Engänge mal per UND zu verschalten, das gabs vielleicht früher mal. Heute kommt ne umfangreiche Visu dazu, Diagnose, Fehlerbehandlung, Archivierung, usw...


----------



## Aventinus (5 April 2013)

Man braucht eben auch ein bisschen Gefühl dafür, was man im Büro schreibt und was auf der Baustelle. Und da kommt dann u.U. einiges zusammen.
- Wie lange hab ich für die IB Zeit
- welche Erfahrung hab ich mit dem Maschinenbauer
- Werden bekannte Technologien eingesetzt oder muss man was neues Erfinden und dann auch ausprobieren
- usw.

Eine pauschale Aussage kann man sicher nicht treffen. Meist ist jedoch das Entwickeln von SW im Büro angenehmer (Schreibtisch mit 2. Monitor; vernünftiger Stuhl; tägliche Heimfahrt zur Familie; ggf. Sekretärin, die laufend Kaffee bringt). Es kann aber auch auf der Baustelle angenehm sein (endlich mal weg von der Frau ;-) )


----------



## KingHelmer (5 April 2013)

> Werden bekannte Technologien eingesetzt oder muss man was neues Erfinden und dann auch ausprobieren



Dazu muss ich gleich mal noch was sagen:

-> Bei uns muss jede Software komplett validiert werden vor Auslieferung bzw. Einsatz beim Kunden.

Ist das bei dir/euch nicht so, oder verlasst ihr euch auf das "ausprobieren" also den Test direkt vor Ort?

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> -> Bei uns muss jede Software komplett validiert werden vor Auslieferung bzw. Einsatz beim Kunden.



Das setzt voraus, dass man alle Hardware zum Test zur Verfügung hat.

Ich denk mal, dass es einfach von der Art und Größe der Anlagen, Maschinen bzw. von der Branche abhängt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 April 2013)

Aventinus schrieb:


> ggf. Sekretärin, die laufend Kaffee bringt.



Wo arbeitest Du?
Habt ihr da noch Bedarf für einen Programmierer?


----------



## KingHelmer (5 April 2013)

> ggf. Sekretärin, die laufend Kaffee bringt.



Ist doch nganz normal


----------



## marlob (5 April 2013)

Ich habe einen Kunden da ist das normal das die Sekretärin Kaffee bringt.
Die läuft mehrmals pro Tag mit einem Servierwagen mit Kaffee, Tee, Wasser und Plätzchen durch die Büros und auch durch die Werkstatt


----------



## hanibal (5 April 2013)

Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert, wie das sonst zeitlich möglich sein soll.Nur wie ist das, wenn ihr z.B. einen relativ komplexen Frequenzumrichter ansteuern müsst, testet ihr das vorher mit einem echten Gerät aus, oder verlasst ihr euch nur auf die Doku und eurem Verstand?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kunden da ist das normal das die Sekretärin Kaffee bringt.
> Die läuft mehrmals pro Tag mit einem Servierwagen mit Kaffee, Tee, Wasser und Plätzchen durch die Büros und auch durch die Werkstatt



In Holland ist das auch normal, das haben die Holländer uns voraus. 
Aber das mit Fußball.....


----------



## RobiHerb (5 April 2013)

*Er muss sich bewegen*



hanibal schrieb:


> Nur wie ist das, wenn ihr z.B. einen relativ komplexen Frequenzumrichter ansteuern müsst, testet ihr das vorher mit einem echten Gerät aus, oder verlasst ihr euch nur auf die Doku und eurem Verstand?



Das Motorchen muss sich zumindest in der Firma schon mal drehen lassen, sonst würde ich gar nicht erst losfahren.

Vor Ort (kalt, Laut, kein Breitband Internet, nur Handy...) macht es wenig Sinn, neue Dinge / Fehlerhafte Doku rauszupopeln.


----------



## ducati (5 April 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> sonst würde ich gar nicht erst losfahren..



der war gut*ROFL*



RobiHerb schrieb:


> Vor Ort (kalt, Laut, kein Breitband Internet, nur Handy...) macht es wenig Sinn, neue Dinge / Fehlerhafte Doku rauszupopeln.



Da stimme ich zu


----------



## mnuesser (5 April 2013)

also meine Erfahrung nach im Sondermaschinenbau (keine Serienfertigung):
Bei start der IBN ist nur 80% fertig, mit Simulation 90%. 
Irgendwer möchte immer noch hier und da ne Funktion dabei haben,
irgendwas in der Visu anders, Texte geändert, oder die besprochenen Funktionen
waren ganz einfach "anders gemeint".


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 April 2013)

Die Frage lässt sich wohl nicht eindeutig beantworten. Manch einer hat den "Luxus" die Anlage vorab im Werk in Betrieb zu nehmen. Da fängt kann man meistens etwas mehr Zeit mit der Programmierung bei der Inbetriebnhame investieren.
Oft sind Anlagen aber zu groß dafür. Wer dann auch noch im Sondermaschinenbau ist und nicht auf ein "kampferprobtes" Programm zurückgreifen kann, muss sich mehr Zeit für die virtuelle Inbetriebnahme im Büro nehmen.
Ich bin z.B. oft in der Situation, dass die Termine eng gesteckt sind. Z.B. 2 Wochen inkl. Aufbau der Anlage. Da bleiben für die gesamte Inbetriebnahme meist nur 4-5 Tage inkl. mechanischen Justierarbeiten. Da kann man vor Ort höchstens noch Anpassungen vornehmen. In der Regel sitzt man dann abends im Hotel noch am Rechner, während die Schlosserkollegen ein kühles Pils trinken...
Fazit:
Als "Betriebselektriker" bekommt man schon mal mehr Zeit und kann sich langsam an das Programmieren herantasten. Da gilt es meist, bloß nichts kaputt zu fahren. Aber auch hier kann es Termindruck geben...
Als "Maschinenbauer" sollte man zumindest die Ablaufschrittketten und Standard-Bausteine wie Betriebsarten, Fehlerauswertungen etc. fertig haben. Mit weniger als ca. 80% des fertigen Programms wird die Inebtriebnahme sehr holprig. Der Kunde könnte dann schnell den Eindruck gewinnen, es mangelt an der nötigen Fähgikeit. Außerdem sind Programmteile auf der Baustelle oft mit heißer Nadel gestrickt. Da fehlt schon mal die Zeit für eine ordentliche Kommentierung. Das Nachholen nimmt dann deutlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch.


----------

